# Kevin Love Needs A Theme Song



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Every hero needs a theme song and Minnesota rookie Kevin Love is no exception. Late last week, Canis Hoopus asked readers what love-related songs they'd like the Wolves to play over the Target Center speakers whenever Mr. Love scores a bucket. The top eight tunes: Love Will Tear Us Apart, All You Need Is Love, Love Train, Feel Like Making Love, Everybody Needs Somebody To Love, Love TKO, Can't Get Enough of Your Love, Baby and Calling Dr. Love. I'm going to overlook the I Believe In A Thing Called Love omission and go with Joy Division. What says you? Rock the vote, folks.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont_lie/post/Kevin-Love-needs-a-theme-song?urn=nba,114515


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I want a similar thing for Mario Chalmers...come on, its GOT to happen!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Love Lockdown

:smoothcriminal:


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

His lame uncle has written any number of songs with his surname in the title. You could pick one of those ... if you hate him.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

What's Love got to do...got to do with itttt


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ First song I thought of also :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What Is Love? Baby, Don't Hurt Me. Don't Hurt Me...No More.


----------

